# BMQ serial number



## ReadyandWilling (16 Aug 2007)

So a friend of mine and I are set to start BMQ Septemebr 10th in St. Jean. Thing is we both have different course serial numbers, and according to the PO at the CFRC, thats not possible. Whats thedoes it mean?

Thanks Guys


----------



## great_white (16 Aug 2007)

Might want to prepare yourself for what you can control and what is coming up. Dont worry about something the PO at the CFRC said...chances are it is a nice way of sayin your buddie is on a different course.


----------



## slowmode (16 Aug 2007)

When I wad doing my BMQ There were people whom were in my unit that were in a different section. You will all be in one big BMQ course but this course will be broken up into sections.
Example

0510- 60 People

0511- 55 People

This breaks it up to make it a lot easier to teach a course. Thats how it was on my course.


----------



## ReadyandWilling (17 Aug 2007)

Ok, makes sense. Thanks guys


----------



## great_white (17 Aug 2007)

ReadyandWilling said:
			
		

> Ok, makes sense. Thanks guys


Good Luck, traind hard!


----------



## david1985 (3 Sep 2007)

the only buddy that  matters is the buddy that is beside you when you are  thinking to your self why  am i here ....   enjoy it .....


----------



## CFR FCS (12 Sep 2007)

BMQ serials are for each different platoon (70 pers). There are as many as four serials starting each week in St. Jean some English and some French. Example 0089E and 0090E both start same day in St. Jean but are different platoons.


----------

